# New 5x5 method tutorial: Meridian



## danielrehman (Nov 10, 2013)

So alittle while ago, I invented a method for 5x5 called Meridian.

It is similar to redux, but I found it is much more efficient becuase instead of making full centers, you make center bars of any color. (With this though, you have to know a series of adapted PLLs to finish the last center.)

Another reason why this is more efficient, is becuase of having center bars instead of full centers, you never have to do an edge flipping algorithm for the first 8 edges. Instead, you can just do a lateral face half turn.

After the first 8 edges, you have to do a bit of a extra step of aligning your center bars. This step is basically the fastest step on its own, but is not really necessary for redux.

After that, it's just regular reduction. 

if your intrested in learning this method, I would highly recommend watching my tutorial on my channel. I go into a lot more detail, and show a few walkthrough solves.

Meridian Tutorial:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEkqjrz2gyI&feature=youtube_gdata

Also I would even more highly reccomend you check out my one look last center tutorial, becuase the last center techniques used in the meridian tutorial are now inferior. 

One look last center tutorial +2CLB
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMImFyP8tw4&feature=youtube_gdata

Thanks for reading, and be sure to give me feedback on what you think of this method!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sorry but this is just J-Line!


----------



## danielrehman (Nov 10, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I'm sorry but this is just J-Line!



J-line? you mean its already a method?!

wait, isnt that just for 4x4?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 10, 2013)

danielrehman said:


> J-line? you mean its already a method?!
> 
> wait, isnt that just for 4x4?


But
It's the same approach, just applied to a 5x5 instead


----------



## danielrehman (Nov 10, 2013)

Genesis said:


> But
> It's the same approach, just applied to a 5x5 instead



oh... well poop. 

did they use simliar techniques for the last center as i did?


----------



## SarahG (Nov 10, 2013)

I already use this method for my first eight edges but solve the centres first then put them back after. 
I have tried this idea this morning doing three random bar centres and am in the process of getting used to these forth centre algorithms. 
So far it's slowing me down but I think once I'm used to it, it will actually improve my times so thanks very much!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 10, 2013)

SarahG said:


> So far it's slowing me down but I think once I'm used to it, it will actually improve my times so thanks very much!



=(

I guess I should go practice 5x5 then.


----------



## danielrehman (Nov 10, 2013)

SarahG said:


> I already use this method for my first eight edges but solve the centres first then put them back after.
> I have tried this idea this morning doing three random bar centres and am in the process of getting used to these forth centre algorithms.
> So far it's slowing me down but I think once I'm used to it, it will actually improve my times so thanks very much!



Really? Thanks! Yah, I've been using it for awhile, and im definitely been improving with it! (I'm around 2:20-2:30 with it.)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, I tried something like this too, many years ago (building the first two centers directly and the rest in randomly colored lines). A nice variant is to choose one color for "U" and never form lines of that color. For instance, you might choose blue and then only make green/red/orange lines, and then solving the last center is very easy because all the pieces will be blue. It can be fun to play around with but I don't think it's faster in the end.


----------



## GiraffeCubing (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice method. Too bad that it has already been thought of lol. I have another idea for big cube edges that I want to show you next time we see each other.


----------

